# Any way to delay your taxes???



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm posting this question up for a friend of mine who currently owes the IRS a considerable amount of money. She has recently told me that she cannot afford to pay the entire amount by April 15th. I'm nervous for her and a little hesitant to ask, but what are the fines that she could incur if she does not pay the amount by that date? Is there any chance of her getting any hard time for this offense if it is the first time?  Does anyone know if the IRS will arrange some sort of payment plan for her if we do end up calling the main number? I'm just trying to get all of the information together before I actually do go ahead and call them.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 24, 2012)

Pay those taxes! Much better to take out a loan that to simply "not pay"


----------



## overthehill (Mar 24, 2012)

The answer is yes-The IRS will set up a payment plan,I have done this twice over the years.They do charge interest on the remaining balance - that's to be expected.
You and your friend should not worry,she just needs to make arrangements by calling them-before the deadline. Take Care.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I don't believe the IRS would put anyone away for a first time offense. I don't think they are out to put people in prison or jail, but rather just get the money. It doesn't surprise me though that the interest could be high, but that's why we try not to get in these situations, though of course sometimes it is not avoidable


----------



## NickJ (Oct 23, 2012)

You can't "delay" the tax man. The credit card company? Sure, but not the taxman.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Just don't ask Morgan Freeman....


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 7, 2013)

... and here I thought debtor's prison was outlawed ...


I wouldn't try playing hide-and-seek with the IRS - they have too many Seekers for your friend to have a fair chance at Hiding. I agree with the other posters here - make arrangements for a payment plan. I think they appreciate when people show a desire to pay, rather than having to go after them.



			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> Just don't ask Morgan Freeman....



God doesn't PAY taxes!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 8, 2013)

The IRS will freeze your bank accounts and guarnish your wages.  They will then charge you a hefty penalty and interest.  They are accommodating about setting up payment plans.  You can't hide for long from the taxman!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 8, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> The IRS will freeze your bank accounts and guarnish your wages.  They will then charge you a hefty penalty and interest.  They are accommodating about setting up payment plans.  You can't hide for long from the taxman!



That is, of course, if you HAVE bank accounts and work for wages.

There ARE advantages to living on the Dark Side ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As Janice Joplin said, when you got nothing, you got nothing left to lose.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 8, 2013)

One of the most serious pieces of advice I gave my son when he started pullin' in coin:  Do Not Mess With The IRS!  Pay Your Taxes!!


----------

